# What to Feed a baby Oscar



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hi

I just got a tiny oscar, he is about an inch long and I am not sure what to feed him. The lady at the lfs said he would eat anything my other fish ate but he doesn't seem at all interested in flakes or even small floating cichlid pellets. He is crazy about frozen blood worms but I don't think it would be very healthy to feed him that all the time


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

He/she may be interested in live food so maybe guppy's or a small earthworm, even Crickets.

If you get guppy's its best it you setup a small tank for them and keep them quarantined for a while so you can "Gut load" them with fish food and also just to be sure they don't carry parasites or disease. If you get a male they will also reproduce very easily and thats to your benefit lol.

Good luck.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

he is so small I don't think he could eat even a small cricket or guppy but I will give it a try anyway


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah its hard to find the right food for picky fish. but if you do see guppy fry in the holding tank or just really small ones i am sure he would eat them up.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

He'll catch on once he's settled.. just feed a few flakes or pellets each time and he'll get hungry enough to eat. He may need to settle in first.

They can go a week without eating so don't worry about that..

Believe me once he starts eating... LOL, you'll wish he'd stop!

Have fun!

Also you should read this: OSCARS 101


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

yup read Oscars 101 and everything else I could find but nothing mentions the babies being very fussy eaters. I am going to buy some different kinds of pellets tomorrow and see if he will take them


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Try a little mushed up bloodworms or some brine shrimp .


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

oh he loves blood worms it is just that he will accept nothing else and I am worried that in the long term blood worms are not that good for him as the main part of his diet


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

starve him for a day or two and try a pellet..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

artemisblossom said:


> oh he loves blood worms it is just that he will accept nothing else and I am worried that in the long term blood worms are not that good for him as the main part of his diet


Oh got it . Well like everyone said it wont hurt to let him go without feeding for a while. Maybe try Hikari first bites they are pretty small.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm sure you can starve him for a week without any ill effects.

He'll eat anything you throw in there after 3-4 days so long as it fits his mouth.


----------

